# Logo! Zustandsanzeige im Meldetext?



## logomat (5 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage an die Gemeinde:

Wie kann man bei einer Siemens LOGO! in einen Meldetext eine Zustandsanzeige eines Ausgangs implementieren ?

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

Text: "Pumpe: EIN" bzw. "Pumpe: AUS" wobei das EIN/AUS natürlich dynamisch dem Zustand des tatsächlichen Ausgangs Qx entsprechen soll, so lange der Meldetext aktiv ist.

Wie man eine gemessene Temperatur zur Anzeige bringt, parametrieren etc. ist mir klar.

Vorschläge?

Viele Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2008)

...so?


----------



## logomat (5 Januar 2008)

Hallo Vierlagig,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Irgendwie dachte ich mir dass ich diese Antwort bekomme...

Ich möchte nicht dass je nach Zustand ein anderer Meldetext angezeigt wird.
Ich habe eine Art "Übersicht Meldetext". Der Sieht so aus:

Temp1 =  34,5°c
Temp2 =    4,7°C
Pumpe:
Heizung:

Es andelt sich dabei um EIN Meldetextfenster. Die Temperaturen kommen von zwei PT100 Sensoren und so lange der Meldetext angezeigt wird, werden diese Temperaturen auch aktualisiert.
In der Zeile "Pumpe" bzw. "Heizung" möchte ich nun erreichen dass je nach Zustand eben ein "EIN" bzw. "AUS" erscheint.

OK, mit VIER Meldetextfenstern welche entsprechend umgeschaltet werden würde ich das auch realisieren können, dies ist aber nicht mein Ziel.

Geht das denn nicht dass man da einen "Zustandstext" dynamisch während der Anzeige des Meldetextes einfügen lässt ? Temperaturen oder andere "Ax" Parameter von Blöcken gehen ja offensichtlich.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2008)

also ich sehe kein problem bei vier meldetexten, maximal 10 kannste ja anlegen ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 Januar 2008)

hallo,
im anhang mal als beispiel, wenn dir 0 oder 1 als anzeige reichen. beispiel entzippen und laden.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> im anhang mal als beispiel, wenn dir 0 oder 1 als anzeige reichen. beispiel entzippen und laden.



schöne lösung *thumbsup*


----------

